# PSE Recurves...?



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

My birthday just passed and I've had a decent build up of cash come in with more still coming. I'm covered when it comes to a compound, but I'd like to invest in a traditional bow. Here in Oklahoma there's a county called McCallester County. There's draw hunts there every year, but the only way you can hunt there is if you own a traditional bow. Some nice brutes come out of there every year. So like you all say, any reason to get some new hunting equipment is a good reason.
I've been browsing the Internet and have found three nice PSE recurves. They all go up to 55lbs draw weight, and I know I can pull that back. They are the PSE Coyote, Impala, and Kudu. I really like these because you can detach the limbs from the riser when not in use, so they can fit in a smaller storage place. I was just wondering if anybody has had some experience with any of these. All imput is appreciated.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

A good place to look for traditional archery equipment is 3 rivers archery. The take down bows are nice if you travel alot. BE WARNED hunting with traditional archery equipment is very addicting. :beer:


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

I have one of the PSE recurves......
Very nice to use and extremely light. Mounted with a flipper rest plunger combination (not shooting off of shelf). And PSE fiber optic pin sights.
You will enjoy this very very much.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You will enjoy it more and really get to use the advantages of a recurve if you learn to shoot it off the shelf instinctively.

Buy a book called "instintive shooting" by G, Fred Asbell.

Lots of easy to understand instruction on this topic.


----------

